# How much does 19k work out at per month??



## tester1 (19 Oct 2010)

Hi 

I am v bad at working things like this out. 
My hubbie poss being offered a job at this amount. 
I am on 44k. 
We are married and he will be using his tax credits. 

Can I calculate how much a month that is for 19k?


----------



## huskerdu (20 Oct 2010)

You need to put all your details into this calculator and it will tell you what your take home between you will be.  

http://www.taxcalc.eu/


----------



## Thirsty (21 Oct 2010)

eh... would that not be 19,000/12 = 1583 per month


----------



## pudds (21 Oct 2010)

Thirsty said:


> eh... would that not be 19,000/12 = 1583 per month



think OP means after tax


----------



## Thirsty (22 Oct 2010)

Even easier!

_before _Budget 2010: 1583 gross = 1000 net
_after _Budget 2010: 1583 gross = 500 net


----------

